
DRBD merged into Linux kernel 2.6.33 - josephruscio
http://blogs.linbit.com/florian/2009/12/08/were-in/
======
sgk284
The announcement doesn't state what DRBD is. It turns out that it is
effectively RAID-1 running over the network. It looks fairly impressive and
will make setting up mirrored servers easy as cake.

Personally though I'd like to see networked RAID-0 support in the kernel. It'd
be neat just throwing a bunch of machines on a network and have them all act
like a giant disk.

~~~
cschep
easy as pie.

or piece of cake.

you pick. :)

~~~
nex3
The idioms you're familiar with and the idioms the parent is familiar with may
not be identical. I've heard "easy as cake" used reasonably widely.

------
rbanffy
That's some impressive piece of software. I wonder if we are perceiving an
acceleration on the rate of improvement for open source OSs. What other OSs
have comparable technology?

And, more interesting, is it conceivable that FLOSS could be approaching a
singularity?

~~~
jff
The Linux kernel seems to be approaching a "singularity" in the sense of a
black hole. It keeps sucking in more and more, growing exponentially larger,
until eventually it becomes so big nobody can handle it or even get near it.

